# IPFW for LAN



## adripillo (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello, *I* have IPFW in my computer with FreeBSD 9; the computer is running on a LAN with internet access via a proxy.

Until now *I* set it to client, it works almost perfectly in that mode, the only problem *I* have is that *I* can*'*t see other computers in my network.

So *I* want to configure the firewall to allow all connections from my computer to internet and *I* want to see all the computers in my LAN but I don*'*t want that computers in my LAN can see it. So disable ping, ssh, etc.

Can anyone help me please? Maybe there is a "semi-client build" for what *I* want. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2012)

adripillo said:
			
		

> I want to see all the computers in my LAN


What do you mean? There's nothing to 'see'.


----------



## adripillo (Mar 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What do you mean? There's nothing to 'see'.



I mean that if *I* disable the firewall when *I* go to network-> samba-shares my computer can see all the computers in the net. While firewall is in client mode *I* can*'*t access to those computers.


----------

